# Grafikkarte mit TV-Out



## Olli-Web (5. September 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir eine Grafikkarte mit TV-Out unter 120 € kaufen, kann mir jemand ein gutes Modell sagen, mit dem vorallem die Bildqualität am Fernseher gut ist.
gruß
olli


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. September 2003)

Ich geh jetzt mal von der Situation aus, dass ich eine neue bräuchte, mit TV Out, einem guten Signal und für unter/nur 120€.

Ich würde die *Club3D Radeon 9200 VIVO * für *84.00 EUR * kaufen.
Weil: Es eine ATI Karte ist, und ich mit meiner jetzigen ATI Karte und vorallem
mit dem Signal der Karte sehr zufrieden bin, und weil sie wenig kostet
und viel dafür leistet, meiner Meinung nach.

Technische Daten:
- bis AGP 8x
- 128 MB Speicher (SDRAM-DDR)
- VGA, DVI, TV-Out, Video-In (VideoCinch, S-Video)

Und ich behaupte mal einfach, dass man mit der Karte auch noch "gut" spielen kann.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jan


----------



## Fabian H (6. September 2003)

http://www6.alternate.de/html/nodes_info/j8gn56.html
Die hab ich, und bin zufrieden. Spielen kannst du auch sehr gut damit.


----------

